# Found pigeon - no band, wings & tail clipped



## Kaeri (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello!

August 22nd we found a pigeon in an industrial parking lot with her (I've guessed that it's a her... 50-50 chance I am right) wings and tail clipped. She had one very long, very scraggly wing/flight feather, and the rest were all cut r-e-a-l-l-y short. She seemed otherwise okay. She didn't have a band so I posted a couple of messages on local boards (craigslist, a pigeon site mentioned here) but no one has claimed her so we've decided to keep her. Now I need to learn all I can about what she needs from us!

We made a pigeon mix (dried split peas, hard red wheat, cracked corn, brown rice) and bought pigeon grit. We also got her a food dish and water bottle, and a little cage. (It's the biggest one we could find.) I just want to see if we're missing anything, or if these things look okay. This is Lexie in her cage:










Is it big enough, and should I put something in it for her to nest in? If so, what?

Also - here are some more pics of her. Does anyone know what kind of pigeon she is? Her eyes are dark brown, so I think she might be young. (Seems like I read somewhere recently that their eyes turn red(ish)(er) when they become adults... but don't know if that's true for all white pigeons?)




























Finally, we're trying to give her time out of her cage as often as we can, to keep her from getting stir-crazy but also to keep flapping her wings and keeping them strong. When I reach into her cage to get her, she goes NUTS and bites and coos like a lunatic and gets vvvvery upset... but once she's out and pecking around on the ground, she'll usually let me pet her and scratch her head and does little nipping, nibbling moves... Is she just being territorial, or is she as upset as she looks? She *really* gets nutty... She'll grab a chunk of my finger and hold on for dear life and start shaking her head, like she's trying to tear a chunk out of me!

Thanks to everyone for reading and helping out!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Sounds like she maybe a He....lol... Males get very territorial. He looks like a white homer to me just like my Willow. Feel free to check my albums on my page... hers is titled "Willow"

You can find a pigeon mix food at most feed stores. If they don't have it--ask, they maybe able to order it for you. You will also need grit, most of us use red grit also found at the feed store. Or you can use a High Cal- Grit form the pet stores. 

I'm thinking that the water dish needs to be deeper. Pigeons will suck up their water up like a straw-- so the dish should be at least 2 inches deep. When ours drink they dunk and I mean literally dunk there face in the water.

I can promise you the wood shaving are going to be a BIG mess.  He will need a cage that he can do wing flaps in ... so when his wings are outstretched he will need cage clearance in all directions, so this one maybe too tiny for him.. But when he does his wing flap (pijie exercises) he will make ALL of the wood shavings FLY! You can use paper towels, newspaper...etc... might work better for you.
So glad he has a home... Lucky pijie and lucky you!

*POST EDIT!!!* Geesh PLEASE FORGIVE ME ..... I turn 37 today and LOOSE my reading ability! I see you made a pigeon mix and bought grit.... MY BAD I'm sorry!


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Newspapers are definitely better option, shavings are good for hamsters.
You can also add flat wooden plank as a perch, not necessary high one, or a brick. She/he does not need nesting materials or nest.
What you can do is to get soluble vitamins for cage birds and mix with water once a week for a day.


----------



## theBrewMeister (Jun 30, 2009)

I have to ask though, where are you located? It may be someones bird who got away and someone else caught it b/c its a tame bird and those people may have clipped its wings and now the original owner is very upset that his bird is missing and has no way to know what couldve happened to it. Was it a hawk, a car, a mean person who clipped its wings and tail.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

good luck! thats an exciting find!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

its not like a bird without a band can ever find its way back home and clip its wings and its a total lost cause, so just be glad it fell into loving hands such as it did ...so I think you are great for taking this bird in and I thankyou for that and your kindness to one of our pigeon friends in need, you are awesome


----------



## Kaeri (Sep 6, 2009)

We got a G I A N T bag of red grit from a local feed store, and I'll pick up some vitamins for the water this week... Thanks for all the feedback on feeding! She seems to be doing well, starting to lose feathers during her grooming routine, so it looks like she's moulting... (molting?) We're also going to make her a little plank ramp/perch this weekend, so she's got somewhere to march to. Thanks, truly, for all the suggestions!

... We live in upstate NY - Rochester. I have posted on a couple of sites, noting that we found her... It occured to me too, that someone may be missing this feisty little bird... and believe me, I have other pets and I know what heartbreak losing a friend is, so I'd be happy to return her if anyone claims her... So far, nothing. If anyone can recommend other sites or places to note her, I'll definitely do so. 

Thanks, again, to everyone!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

she found a wonderful family to live with! great job!


----------

